
Inaccurate Images of Colonial America Made by European Printmakers - prismatic
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/inaccurate-images-america-delighted-18th-century-europe-180969992/?no-ist
======
KSS42
It's interesting that this article is about 18th century printmakers reusing
content and the article itself is just a reprint of an article that appeared
originally in the William Clements Library blog. Times have not changed all
that much!

[https://theclementslibrary.blogspot.com/2018/08/copycats-
clo...](https://theclementslibrary.blogspot.com/2018/08/copycats-closer-look-
at-vues-doptique.html)

------
jaclaz
In other words, fake _vues_ ;)

~~~
mikestew
I would have left the voting buttons alone, but the use of the French kicked
it over into "well played" territory.

------
jfk13
Please fix typo: s/Innacurate/Inaccurate/

~~~
dang
Fixed. Thanks!

------
dlhavema
was it only me who was expecting more of a gallery type site showing an image
and describing it in english?

